# human agression???



## velcro (Feb 25, 2009)

i took mugsy and princess to meet a friend of mine and his pitbull mix. well that turned into being a bad idea....so mugsy and the other guy got into a fight and during braking it up, one of them grabbed on to my arm....there was no latching on just a painful chomp....well anyways i think its not to big of a deal due to the fight and it was just a snip....should we be concerned or does that come with breaking up fights??


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

ok... well you said ONE of them...

was that yours or the mix?


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

Comes with breaking up a fight, human aggression is more so when a dog focuses its agression on the human, not when it accidently gets a human once it is already going wild. This is why alot of us stress having a "break stick", you could have probably avoided being biten.


----------



## velcro (Feb 25, 2009)

i think it was mine but not very sure and i just finished making the break stick this morning...and i figured it came with the territory just wanted to make sure


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

ForPits&Giggles said:


> Comes with breaking up a fight, human aggression is more so when a dog focuses its agression on the human, not when it accidently gets a human once it is already going wild. This is why alot of us stress having a "break stick", you could have probably avoided being biten.


thats a good point. when the aggression is turned onto you, you will know. it's completely different them being bitten under "certain circumstances" such as breaking up a fight, dealing with mounting, etc.

:goodpost: pits and giggles!


----------



## velcro (Feb 25, 2009)

awsome...thats what i thought but was hoping that i wasnt just in denial...haha....thanx guys


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

was that your first fight?


----------



## velcro (Feb 25, 2009)

far from first fight....mugsy and princess would fight everyday at one point(thank u to the ppl that helped me over come that incodent on here) but that is the first time that ive gotten caught by a dog


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

You will get opinions on this that say its not normal for the bred to redirect or grab anything outside of its target, but when they are in a dog fight I don't consider a miss grab as human aggression.

Hopefully all dogs are ok and maybe think a little bit more on whether your dog needs to be meeting new friends.


----------



## Jenna23 (Jun 1, 2009)

american_pit13 said:


> You will get opinions on this that say its not normal for the bred to redirect or grab anything outside of its target, but when they are in a dog fight I don't consider a miss grab as human aggression.
> 
> Hopefully all dogs are ok and maybe think a little bit more on whether your dog needs to be meeting new friends.


I agree. Kaiser was fence fighting with another dog a few years back , and I think I spooked him when I grabbed him b/c he turned and bit me, not hard and didn't break skin. I think he felt worse than I did.


----------



## vegasbound (Dec 5, 2008)

Couple things kind of pop out at me hear...

I think your dog bit you and you are kind of in denial (one of them bit you??)

You know your dogs don't play well with other dogs (far from first fight) but you bring them to meet and play with a new pitbull (why??) 

IMO if any of my dogs ever bit me regardless of when or how, I would not keep the 
dog. I have kids around all the time and can't afford a dog to make this type of "mistake" ...Just my opinion, but I would not call the situation that happened normal or OK by any means whatsoever....This might not be the right breed for you, lots of red flags.


----------



## kstr0h (May 10, 2009)

it happens. its deff not HA. the dog was going crazy fighting another dog. the dog has all her attention on the other dog when a hand reaches in to break it up. the dog didnt realize that it wasnt the other dog and bit it.

ill try to make a comparison.

im in a fight with another person. one of my friends trys to pull me off and i turn around and punch him in the face thinking it was one of the kids friends im fighting trying to hit me. i didnt mean to hit him, but all my aggression was all focused on my enemy that i didnt realize what i was doing.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

It is not considered a bite unless skin is broken. I don't know how many times I have hada dog grab me when I have broken up fights in the past. Sometimes we had 10 dogs in the house due to fostering....fights happen. I don't think I would try anymore playdates in the future.

Vegasbound....it is a shame we can destroy people that harm each other like we can dogs.


----------



## velcro (Feb 25, 2009)

ya i wound up getting hurt more then they did....haha...well thats not that funny... n vegasbound why r there red flags cuz i wanna attempt to make him friends?...cuz they scrap over food or bones or something? and ya one of them bit me...lot went on very fast....and this is a red flag...no im attempting to socialize and attempting to bring him into society instead of keeping him isolated in a little closet...and its not that they dont play well with others cuz ive had plenty of successful attempts with socialization....and the only fight that he has been in before is with the one he lives with....


----------



## vegasbound (Dec 5, 2008)

MY MIKADO said:


> It is not considered a bite unless skin is broken. I don't know how many times I have hada dog grab me when I have broken up fights in the past. Sometimes we had 10 dogs in the house due to fostering....fights happen. I don't think I would try anymore playdates in the future.
> 
> Vegasbound....it is a shame we can destroy people that harm each other like we can dogs.


The word "bite" (as opposed, for example, to the phrase "bit off") does not require a puncture or tearing away.


----------



## vegasbound (Dec 5, 2008)

velcro said:


> ya i wound up getting hurt more then they did....haha...well thats not that funny... n vegasbound why r there red flags cuz i wanna attempt to make him friends?...cuz they scrap over food or bones or something? and ya one of them bit me...lot went on very fast....and this is a red flag...no im attempting to socialize and attempting to bring him into society instead of keeping him isolated in a little closet...and its not that they dont play well with others cuz ive had plenty of successful attempts with socialization....and the only fight that he has been in before is with the one he lives with....


That paragraph pretty much sums up that you don't understand this breed....
These dog's dont need play dates and friends, fights break out and people get bitten. Sometimes not so bad like in your case, and some times tragic....

So many other things you can do with your dog, I'm not saying to keep the damn dog isolated in the closet, get a clue...


----------



## velcro (Feb 25, 2009)

so if somebody makes a mistake and is caught smoking pot should he get the death penalty...and u know what ur rite i dont know everything there is to know about the breed.....ur rite i am new to owning a pitbull....and fights break out with all dogs...a dog is a dog...does that meen keep all dogs alone....no im trying to understand and im trying to make my dog happy...am i gonna go back to that dog...no...will i try again since he has gotten along with other dogs...better beleve it...i mite not be an expert in owning the breed like you...but i do know that i will do what ever it takes to do whats rite for them....i walked with a lady the other day who was scared stiffless of mugsy and by the end of the walk with her jack russle she was in love with the breed....so tell me,am i wrong for showing her the good side


----------



## vegasbound (Dec 5, 2008)

velcro said:


> so if somebody makes a mistake and is caught smoking pot should he get the death penalty


Nope, he just should not smoke pot around cops or where there is a chance of getting in trouble...Just like you should not be putting your dog in a position where he might (did) bite you...


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

bite (bt)
v.
1. To cut, grip, or tear with the teeth.
2. To pierce the skin of with the teeth, fangs, or mouthparts.

These are a few definitionss of Bite. In accordance to a Medical dictionary.
This is what Velco wrote


> during braking it up, one of them grabbed on to my arm....there was no latching on just a painful chomp


 Hence this is not a bite as they didn't latch on or tear the skin.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Not everything is black and white as you would like it to be Vegas. Socialization is very important with this breed.


----------



## vegasbound (Dec 5, 2008)

You came here asking if it is OK that your dog bit you, and I'm afraid some here have given you the impression that it is OK, and these things happen.

I feel you don't know what you are doing, dont truly understand your dogs or the breed, and that bigger incidents will occur if you don't change the way you are relating to your dogs.

I've had many dogs, never been bitten..But If one of my dogs ever bites me regardless of the situation that dog will be done...It's not OK your dog bit you and I would be concered to keep the dog, AGAIN MY OPINION..


----------



## velcro (Feb 25, 2009)

and wat if i turned someone onto the breed cuz of how he was with the dog....i nvr sed my dog started the fite idk who did....i nvr sed that the dogs were completly in the wrong ur 100 percent rite i put myself in the predicament...and if I am willing to do that to better the breeds name how do i need to get a clue....and i didnt ask if it was ok...i sed cud it be considered human agression....not about how many flags r up if any


----------



## vegasbound (Dec 5, 2008)

MY MIKADO said:


> bite (bt)
> v.
> 1. To cut, grip, or tear with the teeth.
> 2. To pierce the skin of with the teeth, fangs, or mouthparts.
> ...


OK now I know, I painfull chomp by a dog redirecting in not a bite, that makes sense....LOL!

I think in order to "Chomp" the dog had to "Grip" see your description above..Thus it is a bite....Jeeze I can't believe I have to explain this simple stuff to you...


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Yep that is right it is not a bite. when one says bite they think of blood as a bite tears the skin and this did not happen. I hate when the right words are not used or when people contintue to use the wrong trem when the right term has been pointed out. 

In this case it was a nip.


----------



## vegasbound (Dec 5, 2008)

"In fact, some of the most painful dog bite injuries consist of crush wounds to the soft tissues beneath the skin. For example, a victim wearing denim jeans might have a painful crush injury but no broken skin. It seems only fair that the dog owner be responsible for the infliction of such an injury." 

Get it now??


----------



## velcro (Feb 25, 2009)

nip???sry then my dog nipped my vegasbound....so what is the real definition for bite...anything that has blood as an outcome??and i get it...i got caught in the cross hairs and was left alone just as quick...sounds like a real crushing injury huh??


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

> I've had many dogs, never been bitten..But If one of my dogs ever bites me regardless of the situation that dog will be done...It's not OK your dog bit you and I would be concered to keep the dog, AGAIN MY OPINION..


Man are you that hard on everyone in your life.


----------



## kstr0h (May 10, 2009)

vegasbound said:


> You came here asking if it is OK that your dog bit you, and I'm afraid some here have given you the impression that it is OK, and these things happen.
> 
> I feel you don't know what you are doing, dont truly understand your dogs or the breed, and that bigger incidents will occur if you don't change the way you are relating to your dogs.
> 
> I've had many dogs, never been bitten..But If one of my dogs ever bites me regardless of the situation that dog will be done...It's not OK your dog bit you and I would be concered to keep the dog, AGAIN MY OPINION..


i feel bad for any dog you own. it happens, the dog doesnt deserve to be "done"


----------



## velcro (Feb 25, 2009)

here that guys if ur dog goes potty in the house cuz he cudnt hold it nemore get rid of him


----------



## vegasbound (Dec 5, 2008)

velcro said:


> nip???sry then my dog nipped my vegasbound....so what is the real definition for bite...anything that has blood as an outcome??and i get it...i got caught in the cross hairs and was left alone just as quick...sounds like a real crushing injury huh??


I was just proving a point that a bite does not have to break the skin like Mikado was proclaiming.


----------



## vegasbound (Dec 5, 2008)

velcro said:


> here that guys if ur dog goes potty in the house cuz he cudnt hold it nemore get rid of him


We are talking about pitbulls BITING people (EVEN THEIR OWNER), try to stay on track.


----------



## kstr0h (May 10, 2009)

vegasbound said:


> We are talking about pitbulls BITING people (EVEN THEIR OWNER), try to stay on track.


it was a example.....


----------



## vegasbound (Dec 5, 2008)

MY MIKADO said:


> Man are you that hard on everyone in your life.


Nope, not at all. Just when the breed I love is put in danger by owners who don't understand them and put up with biting of humans....


----------



## vegasbound (Dec 5, 2008)

kstr0h said:


> i feel bad for any dog you own. it happens, the dog doesnt deserve to be "done"


My dogs live the good life, inside with my family.

Springpole, flirtpole, bike rides, best food and care possible. Hours and hours a day of attention and love.

BUT, if one bites me or my family the dog is DONE, sorry this seems harsh to you.


----------



## velcro (Feb 25, 2009)

out of agression towards me or ne human hell no....but if i throw myself in between to fighting dogs whos the idiot...me and i admit that...and how am i endangering "the breed u love" if i introduce him to another dog on a leash.....what i cant stand is ppl like u who keep ur dog away from everything and everyone for ur own little treat...it only adds to the stigma that they r horible dogs that cant ever be trusted around other animals...if i let him run around my neigborhood off leash...now thats danger...introducing to on a leash in a private home....id say responisble treatment for the breed that i love...then y dont u teach me how to be a perfect owner since i do all the things u do with flirtpole and bike and all the exercise....were u born knowing everything about pitbulls???or did u have to learn like i am


----------



## kstr0h (May 10, 2009)

vegasbound said:


> My dogs live the good life, inside with my family.
> 
> Springpole, flirtpole, bike rides, best food and care possible. Hours a day of attention and love.
> 
> BUT, if one bites me or my family the dog is DONE, sorry this seems harsh to you.


dogs make mistakes. espcially in certain situations.

you need to chill with that.

so your saying if the dog you love so much bites you in a understandable situation like the one the op's did. the dog is "DONE"?

like i said, i feel bad for your dogs. i hope none of them make a MISTAKE.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Back to the op..... I wouldn't worry that one incident would lead to HA. It was a heated moment. And everyone know things happen in a fight.


----------



## vegasbound (Dec 5, 2008)

velcro said:


> out of agression towards me or ne human hell no....but if i throw myself in between to fighting dogs whos the idiot...me and i admit that...and how am i endangering "the breed u love" if i introduce him to another dog on a leash.....what i cant stand is ppl like u who keep ur dog away from everything and everyone for ur own little treat...it only adds to the stigma that they r horible dogs that cant ever be trusted around other animals...if i let him run around my neigborhood off leash...now thats danger...introducing to on a leash in a private home....id say responisble treatment for the breed that i love...then y dont u teach me how to be a perfect owner since i do all the things u do with flirtpole and bike and all the exercise....were u born knowing everything about pitbulls???or did u have to learn like i am


'

You made some good points, I just think you would be better with a different breed of dog...

You seem more like the type that likes your dog to meet all kinds of dogs, and pitbulls just don't need that.


----------



## velcro (Feb 25, 2009)

ur rite back to what it was about...all feel (except for vegasbound) that it was a heat of the moment thing and not to worry unless this happens all the time...and ur rite maybe i should have starter with another breed....but i didnt n ill be damned if im going to get rid of my two...they are all i have...so these r wat i got and u can help me fix the problem or bash me n say get rid of them so i can give them to a little punk who wantsa to fite them....ill do what ever it takes for my dogs...except get rid of them...a happy go lucky energetic loyal companion that comes witha stigma and has to be nurtured as not to prevoke the public...sounds like a dog perfect for me


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Oh BTW Velco I think you are doing a fine job with your dog. You are learning and growing and become the best APBT owner you can. Don't let people like Vegas get you down. There are those that think they know everything in every group.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

vegasbound said:


> You came here asking if it is OK that your dog bit you, and I'm afraid some here have given you the impression that it is OK, and these things happen.


No that is not what he asked. He asked if it was HUMAN AGGRESSION which it is not.

As for redirecting I have broken up several fights and never been bitten and don't at all care for a dog that will redirect during a fight. However I in no way consider it Human aggression which is what was asked. That dog isn't going to come up and just bite him for no reason it was an issue that was limited to the dog fight.


----------



## vegasbound (Dec 5, 2008)

MY MIKADO said:


> Oh BTW Velco I think you are doing a fine job with your dog. You are learning and growing and become the best APBT owner you can. Don't let people like Vegas get you down. There are those that think they know everything in every group.


Why do I have to be the bad guy..

Just giving MY opinion, if we all gave exactly the same advice that would not be much fun or informative would it?


----------



## velcro (Feb 25, 2009)

what can be done about the redirection if anything


----------



## Jenna23 (Jun 1, 2009)

Don't feel bad Velcro...you read my thread today lol. I

t happens, sometimes a redirect is out of confusion, or possibly he felt threatened again like another dog had entered the situation. From what I'm understanding in your situation the redirect was more instinctual. As for dealing with it, I'm not sure, my dog is just plain old DA lol I'll leave that to someone more educated than myself as I'm still learning as well


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Well Vegas you didn't read the question right you told Velco he was a poor owner that should not have pitbulls. This is not what he needed to hear. Mistakes happen even to the best of us. It was not HA in any means to the term. 

Velco what I do is to make sure I have with me something that Vendetta loves right now it is her ball. When I think things are getting a little crazy or she isn't focusing on me I hold out her ball I get her to focus on me and we play for a minute or two. I praise her and then let her go back to what she was doing before I leave her alone if she continues to look to me for approval.


----------



## velcro (Feb 25, 2009)

vegasbound said:


> '
> 
> You made some good points, I just think you would be better with a different breed of dog...
> *
> You seem more like the type that likes your dog to meet all kinds of dogs, and pitbulls just don't need that*.


quite frankly idc if he has a million friends or none....but i can say i tried...he mite not need it but it would be nice...and itll make it easier for any other adoptions that mite happen


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

hmm... to me a bite is a bite... a scratch is a scratch. These dogs were bred to focus... on the animal in front of them and their handlers around them. IMO you shouldn't have gotten bit.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Even my HA dog won't redirect from her desired target... She watches me out of the corner of her eye the whole time.


----------



## kstr0h (May 10, 2009)

NEELA said:


> hmm... to me a bite is a bite... a scratch is a scratch. These dogs were bred to focus... on the animal in front of them and their handlers around them. IMO you shouldn't have gotten bit.


it happens though. it doesnt mean the dogs HA. it just bit the owner during the excitement by accident.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Yeah you're right... not HA, but just an ilbred bulldog


----------



## kstr0h (May 10, 2009)

NEELA said:


> Yeah you're right... not HA, but just an ilbred bulldog


its not a ilbred dog either. just because it bit the owner during a messy situation, doesnt mean its ilbred, or a bad dog. it really doesnt mean anything. if anything it means you gotta watch your dog around other dogs so they dont fight, so a situation like this doesnt happen again.


----------



## velcro (Feb 25, 2009)

or make someone else jump in the middle of it opposed to me next time...haha jp


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

kstr0h said:


> its not a ilbred dog either. just because it bit the owner during a messy situation, doesnt mean its ilbred, or a bad dog. it really doesnt mean anything. if anything it means you gotta watch your dog around other dogs so they dont fight, so a situation like this doesnt happen again.


Well we're going to have to agree to disagree with this. They are never supposed to deter from their job...and durring a scuffle...the other dog is their job. APBTs are far superior than any other breed as far as independent intellegence... to know the difference between animal and human even durring a fight. I agree fight prevention here is key.


----------



## kstr0h (May 10, 2009)

NEELA said:


> Well we're going to have to agree to disagree with this. They are never supposed to deter from their job...and durring a scuffle...the other dog is their job. APBTs are far superior than any other breed as far as independent intellegence... to know the difference between animal and human even durring a fight. I agree fight prevention here is key.


ok well just leave it at that haha


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

Your dog shouldn't redirect it's aggresion to you,it's a undiserable trait in this breed[to say the least].Maybe you went about breaking up the fight all wrong?
Seems like the dog was just displaying dominate aggresion period and you became part of the target,You should have slaped the taste out of your dogs mouth honestly,make it clear to him that kind of sh#@ isnt cool!


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

kstr0h said:


> its not a ilbred dog either. just because it bit the owner during a messy situation, doesnt mean its ilbred, or a bad dog. it really doesnt mean anything. if anything it means you gotta watch your dog around other dogs so they dont fight, so a situation like this doesnt happen again.


it could mean the dog lacks confidance or is scared or what game dog people call a cur,was the dog displaying by showing its teath and had the hair on its back raised,in my opinion those are the traits of a fearfull dog and those are the types of dogs that bite in the heat of the moment.


----------

